

Twitter Users Implicitly Reveal Location Information (ML/Algorithm) - jcr
http://www.parc.com/publication/2590/tweets-from-justin-biebers-heart.html

======
jcr
I'm kind of surprised an URL with "justin bieber" made it past the HN crap
filter, but the article (and linked paper) are interesting.

